
MTA,SPF,DKIM, PTR, WTF: a quick checklist on how to send e-mail from your domain - based2
https://kimonote.com/@mildbyte/mta-spf-dkim-ptr-wtf-a-quick-checklist-on-how-to-send-e-mail-from-your-domain-3020/
======
based2
[https://lobste.rs/s/0gf6oh/mta_spf_dkim_ptr_wtf_quick_checkl...](https://lobste.rs/s/0gf6oh/mta_spf_dkim_ptr_wtf_quick_checklist_on_how)

